# New Post Reaction System



## Chimpie (Feb 2, 2019)

Similar to social media sites (ex: Facebook), EMTLIFE now has different post reactions. In addition to liking a post, you can choose from the options seen here.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 2, 2019)

I've def found myself thinking if only I could use these reacts in the past! 

I just wish Facebook (and I guess Xenforo) would add the -_- face to that list haha


----------



## VFlutter (Feb 2, 2019)

No Vomit emoji? 🤮


----------



## CALEMT (Feb 3, 2019)

Damn son... EMTLIFE moving on up in the world.


----------

